# More puppy brag pics



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Can't help it....too easy to post pictures now!

Here's one of Kobe's boys at 7 months. Looks like he's getting the hang of things!

































Man I wish this pup wasn't in Vermont!


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

nice looking fellow ( the dog)..


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Congrats on the fine looking pup and Great pictures!!!


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Here's another one. Same sire (Kobe), different dam. This one is a female, 6 months old. Looks so much like her mom it's scary! No action photos of her, but sounds like she's doing pretty well, good swimmer, retreiving well on land (but not water yet!). Owner is happy, pup's in a good home developing well....life is good!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Poor dog is sad, shes so hairy


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice lookin pups! :beer:


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

hard breed of dog to find esp with good bloodline!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> Poor dog is sad, shes so hairy.


At least she has hair Bob, unlike the germain hairless pointers.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Dick,
If we ever get the pleasure of eyeballing each other you will see that the old saying is true, dogs do resemble their masters, my hair could be described as short and thin :lol:

Maybe sparse would be more honest

Mike and you must be some hairy dudes :wink:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> Mike and you must be some hairy dudes


Only on the other end.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Dick Monson said:


> > Mike and you must be some hairy dudes
> 
> 
> Only on the other end.


Thats mental image I sure didn't want


----------

